# Reduce high blood pressure......any suggestion?



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 1, 2005)

I would really appreciate any positive suggestions of how to lower my blood pressure. It has never been a problem before, but now at 162/98  my doctor has given me two months to reduce it or she will have to put me medication. I've heard about a teaspoon of cinnamon or chilli each day helps reduce high blood pressure. Has anyone tried any of these and if so, have they worked? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 1, 2005)

You need to watch your salt intake.....


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 1, 2005)

exercise! Try to find something you enjoy, this has been proven to help.

reduce sodium intake

I heard even a 10 percent reduction in weight could help. I'm not advocating you, personally, should lose weight.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Severe bleeding always reduces my blood pressure. I'll get the cupping-glasses... no? OK, well, they're here if you need them.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't watch the news or drive during rush hour.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 1, 2005)

Vitamin C, like, a couple grams a day. I met a guy once who swore by it.
Excercise helps.
So does cutting your salt intake as low as possible.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2005)

I opted for pills. I'd honestly rather do that than lose weight or give up my love of pickles, lol. They're relatively inexpensive pills too. But... to each their own. I don't mind taking a pill a day if I can stay fat and happy.  

~Aurora


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2005)

Garlic - lots of garlic.

And stop using salt.

If you're in to vitalims, try Co-Q10.

And stay away from processed foods as much as possible. Theyload 'em up with salt to try an improve the tawste = it's cheaper than spices. Especially avoid things that are high in sodium, like prepared meals containing cheese. I've seen TV dinners in the supermarket with more than 100% of the recommended daily amount of sodium.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 1, 2005)

Dandelion leaves and roots help reduce water retention and can lower blood pressure. The mixture is available in capsule form, as a tea, and as a tincture that's dropped in hot water. 

I often find that an occasional few cups of strong dandelion tea work better for me than OTC diuretics. Note, however, that some herbs can cause detrimental side effects, so you'd need to do research to determine if it's safe and effective for you.


----------



## Tarella (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi there,

I am a nurse and happen to work in Primary Care. That being said I have many clients who come to see me with hypertension looking for help to try and avoiding being placed on medication. 

Firstly, I am sure you know that it is important regardless of how you lower your blood pressure to keep a lower blood pressure. It will exend your life by as much as 7 years. 


I would recommend that you buy or rent your own blood pressure machine as many MANY people suffer from white coat blood pressure, which means that people tend to get higher readings when their doctor or nurse is taking it. If you cant do that, have your doctor take your blood pressure once....then retake it 10 minutes later. Having your own blood pressure machine wont be a bad thing throughout this process even if you are put onto medications. IF you have beautifully large soft fat arms, you may need to get a larger cuff. Dont use too small of a cuff or that will give you inaccurately high readings. Also ensure the cuff your doctor is using is appropriately sized for your arm or the readings can also be inaccurate.


Many of my clients have tried recommended nonmedicinal remedies. There is the DASH diet which is recommended by the American College of Physicians. 

The Dash Diet suggests: 1) limiting your salt intake(get rid of your salt shaker, try using spices to add taste to foods, stay away from processed foods and high salt content foods. 2) have a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables 3) dramatically increase your intake of Calcium (this is said to actually lower your bloodpressure by as much as 10 points) 4) try increasing your activity if possible (walking a half hour a day can lower your blood pressure as much as 6 points)(ensure you are healthy enough to do this and start out gradually). 5)decrease your intake of fat. 6) try adding relaxation techniques or exercises and try decreasing the stress in your life.

Some of the other things my clients have tried is taking a multivitamen daily, as many of the needed trace minerals needed for our physiological processes are very difficult to get in a north american diet. Ensure any herbals you are taking are not counteracting the blood pressure battle. One client I have swears that cutting out the Vitamen E supplement in her diet has decreased her blood pressure by 10 points....this may be true or the Dash diet that I have helped her initiate may be doing the same thing.

Water, water and more water is essential unless you have problems with your kidneys or heart. Water helps transport out many of the waste products that we have in our metabolism that increases our blood pressure.




If all else fails, there are some very mild antihypertensive medications that are generally safe and have minimal side effects. Taking pills isnt something that most of us want to end up doing, but I stress, if your blood pressure isnt coming down with these suggestions above you may need to consider doing just that for your health. HIgh blood pressure truly is the silent killer. It can silently damage your heart, kidneys, eyesight, cardiovascular system, brain, and many other parts of your body. It can cause us to become chronically fatiqued, suffer from headaches, and wear on us so gradually that you may not realize the damage until too late. I encourage you to work with your doctor to prolong your longevity*S*

Hope that helps,

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, awesome post Tarella! Thanks for that. Maybe I can decrease my bp naturally as well, and get off these pills.  Thank you!

~Aurora


----------



## The Enforcers (Dec 1, 2005)

Get a cat - relieves stress 

View attachment Stupid 3.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 1, 2005)

The Enforcers said:


> Get a cat - relieves stress



I'll see your cat and raise you one. Our Miss Della appears to have a drinking problem.....


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 2, 2005)

There is a tablet called Lipatore you could take, works really well apparently.


----------



## Jes (Dec 2, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'll see your cat and raise you one. Our Miss Della appears to have a drinking problem.....



Didja all see the pic in my profile that was there 'til last night, when I changed it, but now I wish I hadn't, because it's amazingly on topic, even though it made me look like a crazy cat lady? whew!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2005)

I've always had normal run o' the mill blood pressure readings. Recently though the readings have been a bit high. Not high enough for doctors to be alarmed or to place me in any danger, but let's just say I don't like it at all.

The only thing I had been doing lately was taking uber loads of vitamins and supplements trying to cling to my youth with a kung fu grip. I've never been a salt user and I switched to organic products some time ago and it hasn't helped much. I'm dropping the pills and sticking with a standard multi vitamin for a while to see if this improves things. My brother who's a body builder suggested that I might be o.d.'ing on supplements so we'll see.


----------



## curvluver (Dec 2, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> I'll see your cat and raise you one. Our Miss Della appears to have a drinking problem.....



I'll see your cat and raise it by two....

Our little Miss Pepper and Miss Abbey...

I'm hoping they're good for lowering my bp by a factor of 2 (although with their rambunctiousness it's likely increasing my bp...) 

View attachment twocats.jpg


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you so very much for all of the advice!!

Especially Tara, that is one of the most informed and positive posts I've read for a long time. Once again thank you. My blood pressure has been 162/98 for the last two and a half months. If I hadn't have had to have a couple of sun spots burnt off, I wouldn't have known it was so high. My doctor didn't immediately say, "well you HAVE to go on a diet to get rid of some of the weight you are carrying". Probably the first doctor I've been to who hasn't!! She suggested purchasing a thing call a 'Body Tube'. Its simply a long rubber band with handles at both ends, so I can do resistance excercising, as I have trouble with my ankles and knees so walking is quite painful for me. If she suggested to cut down on salt, I didn't hear her as for the past 2 months I have still been eating a lot of things that were high in salt. But 2 weeks ago when I went back to have the blood pressure tested again and she found it was exactly the same, that's when she went through the list of foods I should be avoiding. She was happy that I have been excercising for 25mins, 5 days a week. 

She also suggested to take one low dose asprin tab each morning, which I have been. 

Like yourself, she also said high blood pressure is a silent killer! Not for one moment did I ever think I had a problem with it as it's never been an issue before. That is what scared me so much!! So much so that doing my excersises each morning isn't a task that I dred, I know I simply have to!

So I will be taking on board all of the helpful suggestions, well except the 'bleeding'.....too much of a whimp I'm afraid!

As for pussycats helping with stress, I have two pussies myself... 

Tiger and Mudder. Tiger is the reason I laugh everyday, every single day  

Joa 

View attachment mudder-2-3-9-05.jpg


View attachment Tiger-7-3-9-05.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2005)

Joa, it sounds like you have a really understanding, helpful doc. The resistance training is a good idea, as is the aspirin (because it reduces your risk of a stroke -- always a good thing). I battled labile hypertension for years, a condition that started in nursing school and then got worse as my weight increased. I tried all the alternative stuff (garlic, magnesium, various herbal and vitamin preparations) and for me, nothing worked but meds. With my family history (my father and uncles died of heart disease in their early 50s) I knew I had to do SOMETHING, so I went on the meds, and they weren't so bad. No side effects and they were very effective.

As we get older, our arteries stiffen, and this creates resistance. That resistance increases blood pressure, so regardless of your weight, your blood pressure would have probably gone up anyway. Weight doesn't help (the body has to add lots of blood vessels as we get bigger, and this adds resistance to the entire system), but it's also not the only culprit, either. 

One of the things I learned in nursing school is that only about 25% of people are "salt sensitive". Since we don't know who they are, the recommendation is for everyone to cut down on salt; and if you eat any processed foods, you're probably getting more than you need. But I haven't seen it make a big difference by itself. (I guess I don't know the right 25% of people...)

I'm so glad you're taking this seriously and taking care of yourself. It's so scary to me how much damage hypertension can do, with no symptoms whatsoever. It's really quite frightening.

Best of luck with everything...


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi Vickie

Thank you so much for your reply to my thread. Yes, I am taking this seriously, very seriously! I'm just so extremely thankful I don't have a problem with blood sugars or cholesterol. Well not yet anyway! 

That was very interesting how only 25% of the population are 'salt sensitive'. What I had planned to do for the next month and a half until I go back to her again, is to cut back on all the 'extra' salted foods I have been eating. Excercise the same way and see if that makes a difference. If it doesn't then I guess the extra salt in my diet isn't the problem. I have been amazed at how much salt is in eveything we buy and frankly didn't realise there was so many 'salt reduced' products available; as I've never before looked for them. 

You never know, cutting out on foods that are high in salt I might even lose a little weight. I know if I do lose some it will help with the pain in my legs. Even my doctor said she didn't expect me to lose much weight. So yes, she's terrific and I'll be seeing her from now on. 

And if I try all this and it still doesn't make a difference then I will go onto meds. I don't know why it scared me so much to do so. 

Thanks again for your best wishes.

Joa


----------



## Stu Gots (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a question for the lady who said she was a nurse:

Is all-natural sea salt a good alternative to regular salt, for those of us who just CAN'T shake the salt habit?

I too have high bp and take a pill called Accuretic to help lower it, I try to take a multi-vitamin a day, and either shake no salt on my food, or use sea salt when I really feel I gotta add something.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't have to be a nurse to answer that. Emphaticaly, _No_. Sea salt's still got sodium and sodium's bad for you. you can try buying postassium chloride, There's also this stuff you can get.. it's an amino acid, that tastes _kinda_ salty. When I first tried to cut salt out of my diet I tried using a lot of vinegar... that was mostly desperation though.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 4, 2005)

Bragg's?

http://www.bragg.com/products/liquidaminos.html


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 4, 2005)

No, but I'll bet that'd work too.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 5, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> [...]as I have trouble with my ankles and knees so walking is quite painful for me.


I was thinking about that. Do you live somewhere near a swimming center, deep swimming pool or near the ocean or some lake? We have this boom going on over here which actually is pretty fun. People use these belts in order to float properly and then they run in the water without touching the bottom with their feet. You don't move so fast, but you get the same amount of exercise as if you were running for the same time or even more, but it's not as heavy on the knees and ankles. Not saying it isn't heavy, it is, but when you've done your pace's you can just stick around floating and enjoying being in the water.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Mariah

I live about 35mins from the beach and I don't have a swimming pool. I wish I did as I know it would be an excellent way to excercise. I'm way too shy to put myself through going to the beach knowing the jeers I'd get because of my size. I'm not strong enough to put myself through that. The last time I went to the beach for a swim, I think I was about 10 years old. There certainly are days when I wish I could simply go for a swim! 

Thank you for the suggestions, I really do appreciate it. 

Joa


----------



## Mariah (Dec 5, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Hi Mariah
> 
> I live about 35mins from the beach and I don't have a swimming pool. I wish I did as I know it would be an excellent way to excercise. I'm way too shy to put myself through going to the beach knowing the jeers I'd get because of my size. I'm not strong enough to put myself through that. The last time I went to the beach for a swim, I think I was about 10 years old. There certainly are days when I wish I could simply go for a swim!
> 
> ...


Shoot. Beaches are bad, it's only in my minds eye where beaches have a BBW ratio of 8-2. Sigh. Too bad about the lack of a nearby pool too... Where I'm at BBWs aren't all that many, but in the swimming center just a quarter mile from where I live they are many. Best place I know, people of all sizes, ages, shapes. But I totally understand the feeling of not wanting expose oneself, it's sometimes just easier to not put oneself in that sort of situation...

I want a new world, with long sandy beaches and only BBWs, BHMs and well behaving (F)FAs are allowed there.


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Hi Mariah
> I'm way too shy to put myself through going to the beach knowing the jeers I'd get because of my size. I'm not strong enough to put myself through that. The last time I went to the beach for a swim, I think I was about 10 years old. There certainly are days when I wish I could simply go for a swim!



Tiger Lilly;

The world looks very different when you are ten years old. I think you should go back to the beach, for a walk. I think you will see things very differently. You will see the variety of shapes, sizes, and ages who are most likely there. Further, you will probably notice that the young people are in a world of their own, as are the families. For better or worse, I think the vast majority of those people will not even really notice you.

After you take a walk, think about how lovely it would be to go and swim. Keep this new image of the beach in your head, then decide what the risk is.

One final note, if you do go for a swim at the beach, be prepared to be disappointed. In some odd way it can be a let down when nobody pays attention to you, for good or ill.

Regards;

Ed


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 6, 2005)

I want a new world, with long sandy beaches and only BBWs, BHMs and well behaving (F)FAs are allowed there.

Lol.....that sure would be nice this new world of yours


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 6, 2005)

edx said:


> Tiger Lilly;
> 
> The world looks very different when you are ten years old. I think you should go back to the beach, for a walk. I think you will see things very differently. You will see the variety of shapes, sizes, and ages who are most likely there. Further, you will probably notice that the young people are in a world of their own, as are the families. For better or worse, I think the vast majority of those people will not even really notice you.
> 
> ...



Hi Ed

Don't get me wrong, I love the seaside, the smell of the salt air, the sound of the waves crashing on shore, the feel of sand under my feet. However, the idea that anyone as big as me could go to the beach without being made a laughing stock, is to think that things like that didn't happen any more. Far from it! It's very rare that I can go anywhere with out 'someone' either kids or other adults say something about my weight. "Mummy, why is that lady so fat?". "hahahaha.......look at the fat lady". "Wouldn't you think she'd, (meaning me) would lose some of that weight, doesn't she know she looks disgusting". "Come on fatty, move your ass". 

I'm sure these people have absolutely NO idea of how much it hurts to be talked about like that, or maybe they do and just don't care!

If by chance I ever thought I'd be given a 'fair go' and allowed to walk on the beach, (not swim in the ocean as the thought freaks me out), but just enjoy the beach, I'd be the first one there.  

Cheers

Joa


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa) (Dec 7, 2005)

Just a quick note which may serve to tie together the following two posts:

(1) Totmacher

"Vitamin C, like, a couple grams a day. I met a guy once who swore by it."

(2) Miss Vickie 

"As we get older, our arteries stiffen, and this creates resistance. That resistance increases blood pressure, so regardless of your weight, your blood pressure would have probably gone up anyway."

The tie-in is that part of the reason our arteries stiffen is may be suboptimal dietary levels of vitamin C.

This may be so on account of the fact that vitamin C is a component of collagen, including the variety of collagen* that surrounds blood vessels, with said variety of collagen contributing significantly to blood vessel elasticity.

(*) Type IV collagen forms sheets that lie between layers of cells in the eyes, muscles, and blood vessels.

Of additional significance is the fact that the two amino acids with which vitamin C combines to form collagen, proline and lysine, are also ideally incorporated into a cardiovascular protective supplementation regime.

Two-time Nobel laureate Linus Pauling, and his colleague Matthias Rath, M.D., contributed significantly to these understandings.

For additional material relevant to the subject, see:

http://www.paulingtherapy.com/
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0967954681/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
http://vitamincfoundation.org/bush/

Yours in health,

Michael

PS: With this being my first post, please do not mind my saying that threads such as these seem a most wonderful way for a guy to positively direct his unshakable attraction toward women of size (blush).


----------



## FEast (Dec 7, 2005)

OppositesAttract(fa) said:


> (*) Type IV collagen forms sheets that lie between layers of cells in the eyes, muscles, and blood vessels.


Hi, Michael! Welcome to the boards, and thank you for that info. It's quite illuminating.

One question, however. My b/f tried to get me to take collagen capsules recently, in an effort to help my arthritis, thus reducing my unrelenting pain. I read up about collagen on the 'Net, and what I found is that over-the-counter collagen does little, if any, good. They're experimenting with collagen injections and other ways to replace the body's collagen, but until that's perfected, what's currently out there really won't help, other than to line the pockets of the owners of the companies that sell it.

What I'm wondering, therefore, is whether it's a known fact that increasing your Vitamin C intake will increase the collagen in your body? Perhaps that's the point you were trying to make, but I wanted to be certain. Thank you!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2005)

Foosh, I'm not sure how useful taking collagen by mouth would be. Seems to me that your stomach acid would chew the hell out of it. However, Vitamin C is a nutrient necessary for collagen production, so it's not a bad idea to supplement with C (as well as zinc, which also is necessary for tissue integrity) and magnesium (which is involved in every enzymatic process in the body and E (which supports C in its antioxidant activity) and even probiotics (which help your body absorb nutrients through the gut, decrease your vulnerability to GI infections and are all around great things to take). 

C seems to (!) be safe to take in high doses because it's water soluble, although it has been associated with kidney stones. Taking a timed release Ester C is best because timed release is less likely to be excreted by the body all at once, and Ester C has had a lot of good research done supporting its effectiveness. It seems to be more bioavailable than plain ol' ascorbic acid. I like to take E with selenium along with my C for the reasons I mentioned above; also, selenium is a mineral that also helps with antioxidant activity and allows E to work better at lower levels. (High levels of E can inhibit clotting).

Whenever I get twitchy eyebrows or eyelids, I know I'm low on magnesium, and make an effort to supplement more. With zinc, if I get white spots on my nails, that's a sign that I need more zinc. Zinc helps support immune function (and in fact Linus Pauling's research included zinc, though we focus on C), so taking a reasonable amount every day helps prevent colds, too. Sadly, Magnesium and zinc are often lost when caffeine is consumed and/or we're under stress; we focus on calcium, but really? It's often those other important minerals that we're short in.

Did this help at all? Or are you hopelessly confused... BTW, welcome, Opposites attract. Sounds like we've read a lot of the same research. You and my hubby would have a lot in common.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 7, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I want a new world, with long sandy beaches and only BBWs, BHMs and well behaving (F)FAs are allowed there.
> 
> Lol.....that sure would be nice this new world of yours



Isn't there a resort like that in mexico?


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 8, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Isn't there a resort like that in mexico?




If so, here's hoping they decide to open a resort near to where I live


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 8, 2005)

OppositesAttract(fa) said:


> PS: With this being my first post, please do not mind my saying that threads such as these seem a most wonderful way for a guy to positively direct his unshakable attraction toward women of size (blush).



Hi Michael

Sorry it's taken so long to reply to your thread and welcome you to the board. 

I'm sure you probably already realise there's quite an amazing diverse group of people writting to this board. 

It's promising for the younger generation, to see more and more admires speak out. However, it'd be nice to have a face to put to the name.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 8, 2005)

Tiger_Lily:

I just want to give you words of encouragement. People be damned! Easier said then done but I know it to be true. I used to be scared of the beach. I find going in a group of people helps. So do nude beaches because well if you're not nude, you're one of the less interesting people around! I've also been to beaches with large gay male populations and felt much more at ease although I teased my boyfriend because he was cruised. I weigh over 350 lbs. and life is too short to care, especially if you love the water. I hope this helps and I hope you get back to the shore soon.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 8, 2005)

Try to reduce the stress level in your life.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't read threads started by people with whom you're not currently up to dealing. Taking that bit of advice has reduced mine.. ::checking blood pressure:: OK, actually it hasn't, but I _feel_ more relaxed.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi everyone

Yesterday, I met with an old friend who I haven't seen a some time. Apart from it being great to see her, I found out a lot about the high blood pressure as she suffers from it in a big way. She was telling me in regards to salt, she needs to read every processed food labels in regard to sodium content. If a product has more than 120mgs per 100g of sodium she can't or shouldn't eat it. I had NO idea the amount of foods she needs to avoid! 

Foods I never thought of being loaded with salt. Breakfast cereal was an eye opener for me, we looked at two very well known brands that was in the cupboard Nutri-Grain and Weet-bix, not sure if you guys in the US know those brands, they are full of salt. I think it was Nuti-Grain that had 700mgs per 100g..... 

She also brought out her wrist blood pressure monitor. I had no idea such a thing existed. She bought it on Ebay for $40 AUS. She needs to monitor her blood pressure 3 times a day. Write it down so when she visits her doctor they can work out an average so her medication can be altered accordingly. Jodie is a big girl as well and has always found it hard to get a true reading from the arm type of blood pressure cups, these monitors are perfect!

She put it on my wrist and it read 147/98. So my blood pressure has gone down from the last time I was at my doctor, 162/98. I was very pleased with that!  

She was saying she's compared the wrist monitor with the one at her doctors office and the readings were exactly the same. 

So I went on ebay last night and I've purchased one for myself. 

Amazing what you can buy on Ebay  

Cheers to all

Joa 

View attachment bpmonitor.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 10, 2005)

Joa, I'm glad you met with your friend and that she could help (though obviously it's too bad she's got hypertension too). I know what you mean about salt. It's in EVERYTHING, it seems. There are a lot of low salt products here in the US but still, they have some salt in them because salt is a flavor enhancer. 

I'm glad you're getting a cuff; I never thought of getting one on Ebay. Your friend did a good thing, bringing it to her doctor's office to see if it's calibrated properly. We have one and it's fairly accurate, though the readings I get are a lot more labile than when I take it the old fashioned way. I'm not sure if it's because it's a wrist cuff, or if it's because it's digital, but having ANY way of monitoring your pressures is good. 

Best of luck with managing your hypertension. Here's hoping it responds handily to the good choices you're making.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

Avoiding unnecessary conflicts is a great way to keep blood pressure down.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 11, 2005)

Miss Vickie said:


> Best of luck with managing your hypertension. Here's hoping it responds handily to the good choices you're making.



Hi Vickie 

Can you explain the difference between 'hypertension' and 'high blood pressure'? 

Also, do you know how long these wrist bp monitors have been used? If they are quite accurate, I wonder why all doctors don't use them? Especially on big people who's arms are too large to get a correct reading from the ordinary monitors. 

Joa


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Dec 11, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Avoiding unnecessary conflicts is a great way to keep blood pressure down.



Hi Curv

Oh, I've been trying to do just that, however, sometimes it's hard not to get all wound up over certain things. Although in saying that, lately I have stopped myself from stressing over situations that are completely out of my control.

Joa


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 11, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Hi Curv
> 
> Oh, I've been trying to do just that, however, sometimes it's hard not to get all wound up over certain things. Although in saying that, lately I have stopped myself from stressing over situations that are completely out of my control.
> 
> Joa




Tigers Lily, I know exactly what you are talking about. Sometimes the agents of conflict like to keep the dissension as personal and up close as possible. It is in times like these that I'm peeking in my Bible so I can keep my mind straight.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 11, 2005)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Hi Vickie
> 
> Can you explain the difference between 'hypertension' and 'high blood pressure'?



One sounds more official. They both mean that your blood pressure is high.



Tiger's_Lily said:


> Also, do you know how long these wrist bp monitors have been used? If they are quite accurate, I wonder why all doctors don't use them? Especially on big people who's arms are too large to get a correct reading from the ordinary monitors.
> 
> Joa




They're been around atleast ten years. IMO they're not very accurate. They're good enough to tell if you've got a major problem and maybe they've gotten better recently, but I still think the numbers I get from around my arm are more accurate. Doctors can be quite a conservative lot though. They probably just don't want to throw out their classic hand-pump sphygmomanometers they bought the second year of med school.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 13, 2008)

There is evidence that a high sodium intake can increase the blood pressure of someone who is already hypertensive, but sodium does not cause hypertension. Americans, on average, eat 1600mg less of the DRI of potassium. It is the imbalance of sodium and potassium that causes hypertension, not sodium alone.

To reduce hypertension naturally, lift weights and consume more potassium.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> There is evidence that a high sodium intake can increase the blood pressure of someone who is already hypertensive, but sodium does not cause hypertension. Americans, on average, eat 1600mg less of the DRI of potassium. It is the imbalance of sodium and potassium that causes hypertension, not sodium alone.
> 
> To reduce hypertension naturally, lift weights and consume more potassium.




Please elaborate with more details? How does lifting weights help? and what are good sources or potassium? 
and in essence, since it's an imbalance causing it, why wouldn't consuming less sodium help since having less sodium in the system seems like a way to balance the rift?


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 13, 2008)

Aurora said:


> I opted for pills. I'd honestly rather do that than lose weight or give up my love of pickles, lol. They're relatively inexpensive pills too. But... to each their own. I don't mind taking a pill a day if I can stay fat and happy.
> 
> ~Aurora


Same here.


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, get a cat. That'll fix you riiiiight up. 

View attachment cat_mean3_10-03-2006_BG8LA4T.jpg


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Please elaborate with more details? How does lifting weights help?



Just as a preface, when I say weightlifting, I do not mean the stuff that is shown in COSMO, First, Women's Day etc. Light bicep curls, crunches on a swiss ball, and tricep kickbacks do not count. I am talking about compound movements that work an enormously wide variety of musculature, stimulate the metabolism and improve body composition: dead lifts, squats, row variations, lunges, pull ups, bench presses etc.

With that being said, weightlifting is an often overlooked aspect of overall fitness, and in the case of high blood pressure, weightlifting is usually a stigmatized activity. While doctors and scientists once thought weightlifting could exacerbate high blood pressure, recent research finds no such link. Weightlifting burns more calories than traditional cardio due to things like an increase in resting metabolic rate (RMR), excess post workout oxygen consumption (EPOC), an increase in muscle mass, and a decrease in fat tissue. Weightlifting also improves cardiovascular conditioning, improves insulin regulation and reduces stress. All of these factors help regulate blood pressure. Now, while traditional cardio can do many of these things, it cannot build muscle, regulate insulin, burn fat, and increase the metabolism like weightlifting can. I am not saying cardiovascular work is unnecessary or fruitless, but I feel weightlifting is just as important, if not more, for overall health.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> what are good sources or potassium?


Spinach, broccoli, bananas, and most types of beans each contain more than 400 mg potassium per serving. Avocados are particularly rich in potassium as well. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> in essence, since it's an imbalance causing it, why wouldn't consuming less sodium help since having less sodium in the system seems like a way to balance the rift?



Yes, in theory it could work, and some studies from the 1940s concluded that, but it is not the ideal solution. Simply limiting sodium as a means to control blood pressure fails to address the primary underlying concern: people need more potassium. Increasing potassium intake, and possibly lowering sodium intake in the most extreme cases, is the ideal solution.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 13, 2008)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> I would really appreciate any positive suggestions of how to lower my blood pressure. It has never been a problem before, but now at 162/98  my doctor has given me two months to reduce it or she will have to put me medication. I've heard about a teaspoon of cinnamon or chilli each day helps reduce high blood pressure. Has anyone tried any of these and if so, have they worked?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Dear Tiger Lily,

I agree with OPs who commented that *you really need to reduce the amount of salt in your diet to help control blood pressure problems. It's not as much the amount of salt we add with a salt shaker, it's the amount of salt in our processed food, take out diet, and restaurant foods that you have to watch and cut back on. *There was a really good article on the problem in Newsweek not too long ago. Here is a link to the article called "*Hold the Salt Please*". This will involve reading food labels on cans, restaurant menus, etc., but will pay off in the long haul. *They recommend keeping your total sodium intake to less than 1500 milligrams per day.*
http://www.blog.newsweek.com/blogs/tipsheet/archive/2007/12/15/hold-the-salt-please.aspx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 13, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Just as a preface, when I say weightlifting, I do not mean the stuff that is shown in COSMO, First, Women's Day etc. Light bicep curls, crunches on a swiss ball, and tricep kickbacks do not count. I am talking about compound movements that work an enormously wide variety of musculature, stimulate the metabolism and improve body composition: dead lifts, squats, row variations, lunges, pull ups, bench presses etc.
> 
> With that being said, weightlifting is an often overlooked aspect of overall fitness, and in the case of high blood pressure, weightlifting is usually a stigmatized activity. While doctors and scientists once thought weightlifting could exacerbate high blood pressure, recent research finds no such link. Weightlifting burns more calories than traditional cardio due to things like an increase in resting metabolic rate (RMR), excess post workout oxygen consumption (EPOC), an increase in muscle mass, and a decrease in fat tissue. Weightlifting also improves cardiovascular conditioning, improves insulin regulation and reduces stress. All of these factors help regulate blood pressure. Now, while traditional cardio can do many of these things, it cannot build muscle, regulate insulin, burn fat, and increase the metabolism like weightlifting can. I am not saying cardiovascular work is unnecessary or fruitless, but I feel weightlifting is just as important, if not more, for overall health.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for this.......definitely food for thought!


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks so much for this.......definitely food for thought!



No problem. I can never pass up an opportunity to chip away at the ludicrous diet and fitness myths that pervade our society.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> There is evidence that a high sodium intake can increase the blood pressure of someone who is already hypertensive, but sodium does not cause hypertension. Americans, on average, eat 1600mg less of the DRI of potassium. It is the imbalance of sodium and potassium that causes hypertension, not sodium alone.
> 
> We eat way too much sodium and not near enough potassium. To cure the imbalance, increase potassium. We still need to decrease sodium. They are independent variables.
> 
> To reduce hypertension naturally, lift weights and consume more potassium.



*Let's split this statement into two parts. The last part, consume more potassium will work for Primary Hypertension which is caused by heredity and environmental factors. (Heredity predisposes you to have it and then environmental factors push you toward the disease.) Environmental factors include dietary Na, obesity, stress, etc. 

It will not work well for Secondary hypertension. The causes include for secondary hypertension include kidney disease, thyroid disease, Cushings syndrome, and arterial problems. Excessive alcohol intake and use of oral contraceptives are common causes of curable hypertension. Use of epinephrine, NSAIDs, corticosteroids, cocaine, or licorice commonly contributes to this form of hypertension. 

Above from Merck Manual, Arterial Hypertension 
http://www.merck.com/mmpe/sec07/ch071/ch071a.html

As a matter of fact, there are medical warnings about consuming high levels of dietary potassium if you have kidney disease. When kidneys fail they can no longer remove excess potassium, so the level builds up in the body. High potassium in the blood is called hyperkalemia. This may occur in people with advanced stages of chronic kidney disease. Some of the effects of high potassium (hyperkalemia) are nausea, weakness, numbness or tingling, slow pulse, irregular heartbeat, heart failure, and sudden death.

For people with stage 5 CKD (also known as end stage renal disease or ESRD), dialysis is necessary to help regulate potassium. Dialysis is very effective at removing excess potassium from the blood. Between dialysis treatments, however, potassium levels rise. Because of this, high potassium foods must be limited so potassium levels do not get too high before the next treatment.

High potassium (hyperkalemia) is likely to occur when dialysis treatments are skipped or shortened. Missed treatments allow potassium to build up to dangerous levels in the blood. This can lead to irregular heartbeats and even cause the heart to stop beating.

From http://www.davita.com/diet-and-nutrition/c/479*


*Second part of your statement about lifting weights also requires a little further explanation IMHO. 

The following is taken from the Mayo Clinic. Is weightlifting safe if I have high blood pressure? Answer, Dr. Sheps, Mayo Clinic

Weightlifting can cause a temporary increase in blood pressure. This increase can be dramatic  depending on how much weight you lift. Weightlifting once was discouraged in people with high blood pressure. But this is no longer the case. Regular exercise, including moderate weightlifting, provides many health benefits, including helping to lower blood pressure. 

If you have high blood pressure, talk to your doctor before starting any exercise program. Your doctor can help you develop an exercise program tailored to your needs and medical conditions. Your doctor can also determine whether you need any activity restrictions. 

From http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/weightlifting/AN00637

If you have high blood pressure, here are some tips for getting started on a weightlifting program: 
- Learn and use proper form when lifting to reduce the risk of injury. 
- Don't hold your breath. Holding your breath during exertion can cause dangerous spikes in blood pressure. Instead, breathe easily and continuously during each lift. 
- Lift lighter weights and do more repetitions. Heavier weights require more strain, which causes a greater increase in blood pressure. You can challenge your muscles with lighter weights by increasing your repetitions. 
- Listen to your body. Stop your activity right away if you become severely out of breath or dizzy or if you experience chest pain or pressure

And, for a second opinion, from http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=79328 

Tips on weight lifting for an adolescent with elevated blood pressure:
1. Keep the weight light enough so that he can perform 12-15 repetitions.

2. He should not hold his breath and strain (his face should not turn red). Instead, he should exhale with effort; that is, exhale during the hardest part of the lift (the lifting portion of the repetition) and inhale during the lowering portion.

3. Avoid isometric contractions (where muscle tension increases without any movement).

4. Start the exercise program by avoiding small group exercises like biceps and triceps work. Instead, use large muscle, dynamic exercises like bench press and rows that work major muscles as well as biceps and triceps. Large muscle groups tend to raise blood pressure less than smaller ones.

I suggest an activity like swimming if he does not get the okay from his doctor (for the weightlifting activities). The rhythmic and large muscle movements will keep his blood pressure down while his arms gain strength and tone. Other aerobic activities like biking, skiing, skating, hiking, jogging, and walking will condition him as well. Of course, the irony of preventing him from lifting and getting stronger is that the stronger he is the less likely it is that he will strain and raise his blood pressure during exercise or any other exertion, but that's something you'll need to discuss with his doctor.*



comperic2003 said:


> Just as a preface, when I say weightlifting, I do not mean the stuff that is shown in COSMO, First, Women's Day etc. Light bicep curls, crunches on a swiss ball, and tricep kickbacks do not count. I am talking about compound movements that work an enormously wide variety of musculature, stimulate the metabolism and improve body composition: dead lifts, squats, row variations, lunges, pull ups, bench presses etc.
> 
> With that being said, weightlifting is an often overlooked aspect of overall fitness, and in the case of high blood pressure, weightlifting is usually a stigmatized activity. While doctors and scientists once thought weightlifting could exacerbate high blood pressure, recent research finds no such link.
> 
> ...


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 14, 2008)

moore2me, I did not mention secondary causes because the author made no mention of them either. Sure, excess potassium could aggravate an already unhealthy kidney, but why mention it if the author hasn't? Anaerobic and Aerobic exercise can actually be fatal for people with Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy, but their is no point in mentioning that if it is not an issue.

Also, how did I throw the baby out with the bathwater?


----------



## moore2me (Jan 14, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> moore2me, I did not mention secondary causes because the author made no mention of them either.
> 
> *Which author are you referring to - the person who started this thread? If the answer is "Yes", just because she did not mention the causes of secondary hypertension doesn't mean she does not have them. Plus, other people read these posts and have factors related to secondary hypertension & might need the extra information. I think it is safer to give them the whole story. Plus, secondary hypertension can develop later in life.
> 
> ...


*
I firmly believe in the principles you are passionate about. Eating whole organic foods, eating fruits, vegetables, fiber, and drinking plenty of water.
Also exercise is critical to good health and no, most of us do not get enough exercise - both cardio workouts and calorie burning activities. We will find our quality of life better if we practice eating right and exercising. 

However, I think you discounted the importance of a low-salt diet and that seems to be just as relevant as the other blood pressure modifying activities. This was the baby that got thrown out with the bath water. 

Actually all three, exercise, eating right, and low salt intake, should be part of a total tool-kit to control high blood pressure. Other tools in the kit include pharmacuticals (BP medicines), weight loss, and stress reduction to name a few.*


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *
> However, I think you discounted the importance of a low-salt diet and that seems to be just as relevant as the other blood pressure modifying activities. This was the baby that got thrown out with the bath water.
> *



That does not make sense. I discounted the importance of low-salt diets because I do not feel they are relevant. If someone is consuming an excess of salt, while at the same time consuming an adequate amount of potassium, they may want to *lower* their salt intake. Reacting to an excess of sodium by going on a low-salt diet is analogous to decapitation as a means to cure dandruff. 

If I am eating 100cals more than I should be consuming to maintain my bodyweight, why should I go on a low-calorie diet in place of simply cutting out those 100 calories? For me, their is no baby, only bathwater. You say low-salt diets are essentially the baby, but I say low-salt diets are just bathwater.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> That does not make sense. I discounted the importance of low-salt diets because I do not feel they are relevant. If someone is consuming an excess of salt, while at the same time consuming an adequate amount of potassium, they may want to *lower* their salt intake. Reacting to an excess of sodium by going on a low-salt diet is analogous to decapitation as a means to cure dandruff.
> 
> If I am eating 100cals more than I should be consuming to maintain my bodyweight, why should I go on a low-calorie diet in place of simply cutting out those 100 calories? For me, their is no baby, only bathwater. You say low-salt diets are essentially the baby, but I say low-salt diets are just bathwater.



Errors in your train of thought or conclusions:
1. Not every spec of ingested potassium is linked to sodium via metabolism, potassium has other functions in the human body (builds muscles) and it helps neurons (nerves) work in the brain.

2. There are ways to maintain bodyweight and still eat those extra 100 calories - more exercise is the best way, this also has other positive effects on a person.

3. Regardless of what you recommend, the current medical opinion of many physicians around the world and other published sources I found (in peer reviewed, scientific articles)* recommend a low-sodium diet when trying to control hypertension (high blood pressure) by nutrition.* 

I cite the following references just to name a few. (The recommendations came from the National Institute of Heath, the National Library of Medicine, The Journal of Nutrition, the Journal of Hypertension, the Journal of the American Dietetic Association, Current Opinions in Lipidology, Journal of Family Practice, and Current Cardiology Reports. I stopped for brievity's sake.)

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002415.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content...INDEX=0&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT


http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content...INDEX=0&sortspec=relevance&resourcetype=HWCIT

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...med.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVAbstractPlus

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVAbstractPlus

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...med.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVAbstractPlus

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 15, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Errors in your train of thought or conclusions:
> 1. Not every spec of ingested potassium is linked to sodium via metabolism, potassium has other functions in the human body (builds muscles) and it helps neurons (nerves) work in the brain.



And every molecule of sodium is not inseparably tied to potassium; so, what is your point? But, Whatever percentage of sodium consumed, that is utilized to maintain blood pressure, whether directly or indirectly, is inseparably linked to whatever percentage of potassium consumed that is utilized to serve the same function. Also, yes, potassium does in fact facilitate nerve impulses, but it cannot do it without sodium.



moore2me said:


> 2. There are ways to maintain bodyweight and still eat those extra 100 calories - more exercise is the best way, this also has other positive effects on a person.



Wow, you missed my point entirely. Nice straw man, by the way. And as a side note, not eating those 100 calories also has many other positive effects. Regardless of what the man is eating, the utilization of glucose by the body to produce ATP, results in the mitochondrial byproduct of free radicals, which are related to aging, degenerative diseases, and basically any oxidative stress. So, not eating those 100 extraneous calories will improve his metabolic and cell health as well. 



moore2me said:


> 3. Regardless of what you recommend, the current medical opinion of many physicians around the world and other published sources I found (in peer reviewed, scientific articles)* recommend a low-sodium diet when trying to control hypertension (high blood pressure) by nutrition.*
> 
> I cite the following references just to name a few. (The recommendations came from the National Institute of Heath, the National Library of Medicine, The Journal of Nutrition, the Journal of Hypertension, the Journal of the American Dietetic Association, Current Opinions in Lipidology, Journal of Family Practice, and Current Cardiology Reports. I stopped for brievity's sake.)
> 
> ...



When I said, "I can never pass up an opportunity to chip away at the ludicrous diet and fitness myths that pervade our society," that implied my beliefs were flying directly in the face of the consensus, whether scientific or not. So, once again, what is your point? I know my ideas go against what most doctors and the governments will tell you. The scientific consensus still stresses that low fat, high carbohydrate diets are the key to losing weight and obtaining optimal health, that saturated fat is bad for you, and that type-2 diabetics should simply tend to their symptoms by consuming insulin, rather than curing the disease and eliminating all non-vegetable carbohydrates (potatoes, corn, and carrots are excluded as well).


----------



## moore2me (Jan 15, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> And every molecule of sodium is not inseparably tied to potassium; so, what is your point? But, Whatever percentage of sodium consumed, that is utilized to maintain blood pressure, whether directly or indirectly, is inseparably linked to whatever percentage of potassium consumed that is utilized to serve the same function. Also, yes, potassium does in fact facilitate nerve impulses, but it cannot do it without sodium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *Not eating &#8800; improve metabolism
> Not eating = no metabolism*



Speaking of "chasin' rabbits," or what I like to call, a straw man argument, nice one. Please, for my own enlightenment, tell me, when did I ever say one should stop eating all together to improve one's metabolism?



moore2me said:


> *
> And in my example, exercise has just as much or more benefits to longevity as free radical reduction. And it most certainly helps the body deal mentally and physically with any emerging degenerative diseases including osteoarthritis, low bone density, multiple sclerosis, parkinson's and a host of others as well as increasing blood flow to the brain, spinal structures, and vital organs. This increased blood flow brings in more hemoglobin and in turn improves oxygenation and cell health.*



Oh, my god. You just don't get it do you? This argument is not about exercise or even free radicals. My example of simply eliminating the extra 100 calories rather than reacting radically and going on a low calorie diet was meant to highlight the lack of logic in a low sodium diet in response to an excess of sodium. My previous statement should help clarify, a low-sodium diet in response to an excess of sodium is essentially decapitation as a means to cure dandruff. 



moore2me said:


> *We call this last statement "chasing rabbits". It comes from country folk who hunt deer with dogs. If the dog is supposed to be tracking deer and he leaves the trail and runs into a briar patch chasing a rabbit, it means the dog has lost it's concentration, focus, and it's deer hunting value. Thus the phrase was coined, "That dog won't hunt". In your last statement, the subject has shifted from hypertension to other issues not relevant to our discussion.*



Wow, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. You seem to be getting caught up on anything I mention that is not explicitly related to hypertension. 



moore2me said:


> *And my point is, I don't think you should be referring to current sound medical recommendations as "ludicrous diet and fitness myths". If you state what your opinion is that is one thing, but, to state that a low salt diet should not be followed for dietary control of hypertension is WRONG AND HARMFUL.*



WRONG AND HARMFUL? Let me ask you this, moore2me. What is your opinion on the scientific consensus in regards to the overweight and obese? 99% of the doctors and physicians around world will tell you a bmi over 30 is unhealthy and that it is virtually impossible to be healthy and obese. Now, I feel confident in saying that about 90% of the members of this board, completely disagree with the scientific consensus. Are these members being WRONG AND HARMFUL in promoting what 99% of scientists call an epidemic, a disease, a poor lifestyle?


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

In fact, most of some of the members of this board, who disagree with the fat consensus, would actually label it, The Obesity *Myth*.


----------



## moore2me (Jan 16, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Speaking of "chasin' rabbits," or what I like to call, a straw man argument, nice one. Please, for my own enlightenment, tell me, when did I ever say one should stop eating all together to improve one's metabolism?
> 
> *I was just quoting you - from post #61. "So, not eating those 100 extraneous calories will improve his metabolic and cell health as well." *
> 
> ...



*I did not say that they were. You are putting words in my mouth.*





comperic2003 said:


> In fact, most of some of the members of this board, who disagree with the fat consensus, would actually label it, The Obesity *Myth*.



*You are chasing rabbits again. If you would like to discuss this subject, why don't you start a new thread?*


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

moore2me said:


> *I did not say that they were. You are putting words in my mouth.*



Come now, really, putting words in your mouth? I remember asking you a question, which, by the way, you did not answer. If 90% of the members on this board can challenge the obesity consensus and not have their actions labeled as WRONG AND HARMFUL, why should my case be any different? Just as those members have a large body of evidence confronting the scientific consensus, my stance, as well, has a large body of evidence confronting the scientific consensus. If you label my actions as WRONG AND HARMFUL, how are the actions of the members of this board, in regards to the obesity consensus, any different? You have to see the connection there.



moore2me said:


> *You are chasing rabbits again. If you would like to discuss this subject, why don't you start a new thread?*



I do not want to discuss obesity. Do not understand the utilization of examples and the drawing of parallels to illustrate a point? I also mentioned decapitation as a means to cure dandruff. Does that mean I am chasing rabbits? Does that mean I wish to discuss decapitation, or possibly even dandruff? Would it be more helpful if instead of saying "obesity consensus," I simply substituted that phrase with the letter "A"?

And by the way, I love how you can accuse me of putting words in your mouth, when in a previous post, you can go from reading my statement about eliminating 100 extra calories as a way to curb oxidative stress, and somehow you land on another planet and say, "Not eating &#8800; improve metabolism
Not eating = no metabolism."


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2008)

People, this is the health forum. This is not Hyde Park, where contentious debate, provocation and mud slinging can be found.

Get back on topic, please, and discuss your _opinions_ in a respectful manner.

Thank you.

/mod


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

Can this debate be moved to a more suitable place so it can continue?


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Can this debate be moved to a more suitable place so it can continue?



Comperic, the OP was looking for suggestions on reducing her high blood pressure. In the two-plus years that this thread has been going on, she has received numerous tips, including input from you. At this point if you wish to carry on a debate on the *best *means to control HBP, how about starting another thread?

In any case, personal attacks and insults are not allowed in Dims. Some of your remarks, and those of others, were going in that direction, which is why I stepped in - to remind everyone of that. If you start another thread, the personal rhetoric will not be allowed.

/mod


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

Risible said:


> Comperic, the OP was looking for suggestions on reducing her high blood pressure. In the two-plus years that this thread has been going on, she has received numerous tips, including input from you. At this point if you wish to carry on a debate on the *best *means to control HBP, how about starting another thread?
> 
> In any case, personal attacks and insults are not allowed in Dims. Some of your remarks, and those of others, were going in that direction, which is why I stepped in - to remind everyone of that. If you start another thread, the personal rhetoric will not be allowed.
> 
> /mod



Fair enough. I don't post here often, so, just to be sure, would the continuation of this debate even be unwelcome in the Hyde Park section? Thanks for being fair in your assessment of the situation.


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Fair enough. I don't post here often, so, just to be sure, would the continuation of this debate even be unwelcome in the Hyde Park section? Thanks for being fair in your assessment of the situation.



Well, thank _you_. BTW, I've been reading your responses in this and other health threads, and I appreciate the fresh slant you bring to the topic. It sounds like you have a passion for those health topics you've posted on.

As for posting in HP, we routinely move threads there that start out in another forum when they become contentious. This particular thread on HBP has valuable info and input on the topic, however, and needs to remain in the Health forum. It wouldn't be fair to the OP, or anyone else reading the thread for their personal benefit to move it to an unrelated forum just to continue what has become an argument.

If you've started a thread in HP, or anywhere else for that matter, you know how it goes. Sometimes people will join in, sometimes not. It wouldn't be an unwelcome topic. HP isn't limited to politics and controversial murderers; it seems this would be a refreshing change of subject. If you make the thread title "The Obesity Myth," that should bring on plenty of opinions.


----------



## comperic2003 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you. It was probably best to end the debate when you did. There seemed to be a cyclical nature developing and I doubt it would have gone anywhere.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2008)

"The Obesity Myth" does sound interesting indeed........I hope to be able to read it


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 17, 2008)

I used to have high blood pressure when I was heavier. I was on medication too and I hated it. One thing that helped me was to eliminate caffeine. Although losing weight and exercising has been the key for me to get it under control. Also just so you know although both numbers are important. It's the bottom one that you really want to lower. Also it's amazing how many nurses do not take a correct reading. You'll get used to knowing when it's right or not. I can't explain it but u just will. Good luck


----------

